

Meet the top 10 startups in Latin America - arturogarrido
http://pulsosocial.com/2012/01/31/ps10-meet-the-top-10-startups-in-latin-america/

======
Celeste
NuFlick is applying to YC, with all the "Kill Hollywood" vibe going on. This
is really cool!

